# 40 gallon



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

i am downsizing to a 55 to a 40 gallon saltwater mainly cause i like the 40 gallon breeder a whole lot more than a basic 55 but my question is will all these fish work together

2 gold stripe maroon clowns 

1 gold headed sleeper goby

1 clown goby

3 shrimp 

and scooter or bicolor or lawnmower blenny dont know yet

are all these fish ok together and if possible is there any more fish i could add


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you will have to get rid of a few if you want to downsize. most likely one of your clowns and you sleeper goby.


----------



## FaIIanAnJell (Jun 7, 2007)

There is alot more that goes into stocking or even downsizing an aquarium then "get rid of a few". The type of filtration also plays a part in how you can stock your aquarium as well... Check out this link there is a very detailed and interesting article on stocking a marine aquarium it may help you.

http://www.aquariumpros.com/articles/stockguide.shtml


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

FaIIanAnJell said:


> There is alot more that goes into stocking or even downsizing an aquarium then "get rid of a few". The type of filtration also plays a part in how you can stock your aquarium as well... Check out this link there is a very detailed and interesting article on stocking a marine aquarium it may help you.
> 
> http://www.aquariumpros.com/articles/stockguide.shtml


yes there are other things that go into stocking. such as size of fish and temperment of fish. and in a 40 gallon the temperment of 2 maroon clown are to much. 2 should go in no less than 60 gallons because of how aggressive and territorial they are. and just because the have done fine in 55 gallons, downsizing may be sure to cause problems.


----------



## FaIIanAnJell (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree with that information as well as it states agression in the article. I think your point of "get rid of one" would of been taken differently if you had stated the reason why in your first post. Afterall we are all here to help and giving as much detail to our advise serves us all better wouldnt you agree?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It isnt the type of filtration that really matters if you have a true saltwater tank the filtration consist of skimmer, live rock and a deep sand bed. A major factor is if you have a sump or refuge is how big are they. That would lead to water volume. The more water volume you have in a tank the better. I have a 120 gal main tank and a 65 gallon sump. I have about 180 gallons of water. I would say if you want to keep the clowns and get rid of the gobys. Or better yet keep what you have and not add anything else and constantly do water changes and test your water weekly to make sure norhing gets outta wack. I would never down size myself but everyone is different.


----------

